# Tromba de Água em Portimão (21-04-2011)



## Francisco C. (21 Abr 2011 às 17:23)

Amigos li a pouco esta noticia .

Fenómeno visível pouco antes das 15h00

Tornado ao largo de Portimão
Um tornado foi avistado ao largo da Praia da Rocha, em Portimão, ao início da tarde desta quinta-feira. A coluna de água surgiu por volta pouco antes das 15h00 e, de acordo com testemunhas, “durou entre dois e cinco minutos”.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/tornado-ao-largo-de-portimao


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 17:28)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*



Francisco C. disse:


> Amigos li a pouco esta noticia .
> 
> Fenómeno visível pouco antes das 15h00
> 
> ...



Tromba de água 


Que excelente registo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*



Mário Barros disse:


> Tromba de água
> 
> 
> Que excelente registo



Excelente mesmo!! Dá para ter a perfeita noção do que se trata!!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 18:14)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*

Aqui tão perto e ninguém avisa!

Belo registo!


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2011 às 18:29)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*

Tão longe da costa e dá para se ver o poder.


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2011 às 18:42)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*

Bom registo sim senhor!

A Praia da Rocha novamente a ser visitada por trombas de água e tornados!


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2011 às 20:09)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*

Grande registo, felizmente não houve estragos e ninguém se magoou...

Com tantas células convectivas nos últimos dias alguma havia de acabar por gerar um tornado/tromba de água


----------



## tassbenhe (25 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2011*

Olá a todos! 
eu tenho um vídeo que gravei no dia em que houve o Tornado em Portimão (Não tinha net enquanto tive de férias e só agora é que cheguei a casa)
Este fenómeno que gravei, não me atrevo a chamar-lhe tornado porque não percebo nada do assunto, mas achei muito parecido. De inicio consegui ver uma espécie de "coluna" com ventos circulares, mas depois a coluna foi desaparecendo restando apenas aquilo que vão ver no,  vídeo. Ocorreu por volta das 14:25 em Lagos no Algarve em frente a Meia praia. Ocorreu no mar mas depois atingiu a praia. Os ventos eram muito fortes como alias se pode ver pelas palmeiras. Durou no maximo 2 a 3 minutos mas só consegui apanhar em vídeo os momentos finais. 

Deixo-vos o link para o vídeo no youtube porque não consegui incormporar aqui o vídeo.

link: http://youtu.be/CFNwVDF5GoA

Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (27 Abr 2011 às 23:47)

*Re: Tornado em Portimão*

O IM registou este fenómeno no meteoglobal:

http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/relatos/tromba-de-agua
http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/eventos/tromba-de-agua-21-abril-2011


----------

